# Stun Gun into Mexico



## JoParsons

I promise that I did a search first, so if this has been hashed already, just point me in the right direction.

I've read everything I can find from the embassy and the mexican consulate but all they talk about are guns and ammo. I like my stun gun. I've never used it but I could and feel very comfortable carrying it. 

Now, is it forbidden, illegal or just downright dumb to take it into Mexico when I move down there. Just 4 days now . . . :clap2: 

I hope someone has the answers.


----------



## JoParsons

*Time drags and then it flys*



JoParsons said:


> I promise that I did a search first, so if this has been hashed already, just point me in the right direction.
> 
> I've read everything I can find from the embassy and the mexican consulate but all they talk about are guns and ammo. I like my stun gun. I've never used it but I could and feel very comfortable carrying it.
> 
> Now, is it forbidden, illegal or just downright dumb to take it into Mexico when I move down there. Just 4 days now . . . :clap2:
> 
> I hope someone has the answers.


Can you believe it was only June when I decided to do this thing; 5 short months seemed to drag once I'd made up my mind. Just the planning and the doing. And now, OMG, 3 days and 15 hours and it's all coming so fast. I know I'm going to be spastic for a few weeks so please put up with me. I'll settle down and smile.


----------



## dongringo

Stun guns are restricted to police forces in Mexico

http://www.taserdemexico.com/mexico/


----------



## RVGRINGO

Jo,
Leave it behind unless you relish a long and expensive residence in a Mexican prison.


----------



## Isla Verde

I can't imagine why the OP would want to carry a stun gun anywhere. I'm not criticizing, just wondering . . .


----------



## RVGRINGO

I also wonder about that and the expressed concerns for safety, getting a dog immediately, etc. Maybe she is timid & doesn't realize that she'll probably be a lot safer in Mexico than in the USA.
Who knows?


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I also wonder about that and the expressed concerns for safety, getting a dog immediately, etc. Maybe she is timid & doesn't realize that she'll probably be a lot safer in Mexico than in the USA.
> Who knows?


I live alone in big bad Mexico City in a small apartment building without a doorman and feel quite safe here. Though I'd love to have a dog, it would be for companionship, not protection.


----------



## JoParsons

*Muchos Macho Hombres Aci*



Isla Verde said:


> I live alone in big bad Mexico City in a small apartment building without a doorman and feel quite safe here. Though I'd love to have a dog, it would be for companionship, not protection.


No kidding . . . I've carried a stun gun for years; never used it except to frighten dogs, but I like knowing I can reach it if I need it. As for a dog, I don't want a guard dog; I want a dog that likes to snuggle, since I've given up macho hombres for Lent.

And lastly, I'm right here, stop talking about me in the third person.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> No kidding . . . I've carried a stun gun for years; never used it except to frighten dogs, but I like knowing I can reach it if I need it. As for a dog, I don't want a guard dog; I want a dog that likes to snuggle, since I've given up macho hombres for Lent.
> 
> And lastly, I'm right here, stop talking about me in the third person.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Didn't mean to offend, Jo. And I will have a nice day, thanks very much.


----------



## JoParsons

*So little time, so much to learn*



Isla Verde said:


> Didn't mean to offend, Jo. And I will have a nice day, thanks very much.


I didn't know how to include more than one "quote" in my reply. No offense taken and I have much to learn. Like, I live today like there may be no tomorrow. The "tal vez mañana" crowd will irritate me until I learn to accept the attitude. ". . . the serenity to accept the things I cannot change." This is going to be a fantastic learning experience.

:focus: I gave my stun gun to a friend here.


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> I didn't know how to include more than one "quote" in my reply. No offense taken and I have much to learn. Like, I live today like there may be no tomorrow. The "tal vez mañana" crowd will irritate me until I learn to accept the attitude. ". . . the serenity to accept the things I cannot change." This is going to be a fantastic learning experience.
> 
> :focus: I gave my stun gun to a friend here.


Once you're here, you'll learn which of your new Mexican friends will arrive on time for an appointment and who will always be a couple of hours late. And you'll figure out whose promises will be kept and whose promises are just exercises in being polite.

Good move with your former stun gun.


----------



## JoParsons

I keep hearing that the tal vez mañana attitude is a cultural thing. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Isla Verde

JoParsons said:


> I keep hearing that the tal vez mañana attitude is a cultural thing. Thanks for the insight.


Sometimes it means "maybe" and sometimes it's just a polite way of saying "no". And, yes, it is a cultural thing.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

JoParsons said:


> I didn't know how to include more than one "quote" in my reply. No offense taken and I have much to learn. Like, I live today like there may be no tomorrow. The "tal vez mañana" crowd will irritate me until I learn to accept the attitude. ". . . the serenity to accept the things I cannot change." This is going to be a fantastic learning experience.
> 
> :focus: I gave my stun gun to a friend here.


GOOD FOR YOU. YOu did the right thing. Now sit back and enjoy the ride. It´s going to be a lot of fun.............


----------



## tsklan

RVGRINGO said:


> Maybe she ... doesn't realize that she'll probably be a lot safer in Mexico than in the USA.


 Do you have any reliable data to back up that assertion, RVGRINGO?


----------



## GARYJ65

JoParsons said:


> I didn't know how to include more than one "quote" in my reply. No offense taken and I have much to learn. Like, I live today like there may be no tomorrow. The "tal vez mañana" crowd will irritate me until I learn to accept the attitude. ". . . the serenity to accept the things I cannot change." This is going to be a fantastic learning experience.
> 
> :focus: I gave my stun gun to a friend here.


You may find and buy pepper spray here if you feel safer with it.
Before you all guys ask; sometimes I carry nothing, sometimes just my pocket knife will do, and sometimes I need to feel safer
Mostly when carrying an extra amount of cash to pay employees or travel at night


----------

